# Chiavi in mano



## Sangreal

Buongiorno a tutti, qualcuno di voi ha forse un'idea su come tradurre questa espressione in francese?
Si riferisce a un impianto "chiavi in mano" ma non so esattamente cosa significhi, non ho trovato un significato preciso, nemmeno su siti di aziende.

Grazie mille in anticipo!


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao e benvenuto al forum, Sangreal 

In francese, diciamo "*clé en main*". E' un negozio, una casa, un impianto,... che si vende e che si può utilizzare immediatamente, senza lavori che fare.


----------



## Sangreal

Perfetto! grazie mille per il tuo aiuto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sangreal e benvenut@ in WRF,

In linea di massima, devi proporre una (qualsiasi) traduzione. Sembra comunque che tu non abbia la più pallida idea di cosa sarebbe "un impianto chiave in mano". Si tratta semplicemente di _une installation "clés/clefs en mains"_, cioè tutta pronta ad essere utilizzata.
EDIT L'espressione esiste tale e quale in italiano.


----------



## Sangreal

Certo che devo proporre una traduzione, altrimenti il problema non si sarebbe nemmeno posto...e la "pallida idea" l'avevo ma non avevo ancora trovato conferma per l'ambito che mi serviva.

grazie per l'aiuto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Intendevo che devi proporre una traduzione insieme al quesito che poni. 
Una ricerca su google.*fr* può rivelarsi utile: http://www.google.fr/#hl=fr&xhr=t&q...=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=58d908ef7b5d3958


----------



## Sangreal

Grazie per il consiglio e il link!

A presto


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Sangreal said:


> Buongiorno a tutti, qualcuno di voi ha forse un'idea su come tradurre questa espressione in francese?
> Si riferisce a un impianto "chiavi in mano" ma non so esattamente cosa significhi, non ho trovato un significato preciso, nemmeno su siti di aziende.
> 
> Grazie mille in anticipo!


Anche l'utilizzo del dizionario è sempre un'idea mica male 

Quelques ressources utiles / Alcune utili risorse

http://www.larousse.com/it/dizionari/italiano-francese/chiave


----------



## Sangreal

Grazie, ma non mi dava indicazioni precise riguardo il contesto della frase che cercavo. 
La prossima volta inserirò la frase completa come titolo del post.

Buona giornata!


----------



## matoupaschat

Sangreal said:


> La prossima volta inserirò la frase completa come titolo del post.


Il contesto va sempre dato ma è meglio tenerlo nel corpo del post.


----------

